# Iris



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone use Iris? I was upset with an answer I got today. The question was 'whats better an iPhone or an android?'

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I've used Iris before, it wasn't as advanced as Siri, but it was pretty darn good!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I think iris is better in a lot of things. But ask iris that question. Iris is a iPhone fanbot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android_vincit_omnia (May 22, 2012)

Iris is definitely one of the best for Android

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

AVIC Pro is the best of these Siri type apps. It may even be better than Siri, my brother asked Siri what 3+3 was and it pulled up a chart lol.

Only thing AVIC hasn't been intergrated to do is play music.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

d3athb4dishonor said:


> AVIC Pro is the best of these Siri type apps. It may even be better than Siri, my brother asked Siri what 3+3 was and it pulled up a chart lol.
> 
> Only thing AVIC hasn't been intergrated to do is play music.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


I can't find this in the play store

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> I can't find this in the play store
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


My bad its AIVC not AVIC lol... There's a free and a paid version in the play store.

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

d3athb4dishonor said:


> My bad its AIVC not AVIC lol... There's a free and a paid version in the play store.
> 
> Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk 2


Found it. I like it. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

